# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Smithing

## Marc

For anyone interested in blacksmithing.
The shop is a lovely clean blacksmith shop, not as clattered as most shops are. 
The forge works a treat, no smoke at all.
The guys are good and take a lot of time to correctly explain the techniks. 
 I am not sure I would use such massive hammer for that little hook and the anvil needs a better base because it moves, but all in all love it. :2thumbsup:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBmC0Mfcs1A 
PS
At the end they show some old articles, one of them they say it's a grill to cook meat. ?  I think it is a rake for the firewood to burn off the ground and burn hotter?

----------


## Marc

Here is another good one.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N38Kwbr1jnk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I could only stand a couple of minutes of that first one but the second one was good.    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Plenty of good blacksmithing stuff on you tube, a lot more junk but that is how it goes on the internet. I think the first guys are good only stretched a bit long. 
You should try your hand at it. Make yourself a forge, very easy. Find an anvil or big metal block of sort, a hammer and you are in business. Good video to watch if you are pacient is the "dirty smith". Serious information on anvilfire.com

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I don't have the space for it. 
And, you know, it's never really appealed to me to be honest.
I'm more of a "cut and stick together" kinda guy than shaping and hammering etc. 
I do enjoy watching it though.
That and glass blowing.   :Smilie:

----------

